# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  How to attach a full length mirror to the back of an MDF cupboard door

## The Dec

Hi guys 
I am looking to attach a full length mirror to the back of a MDF wardrobe door. 
Does anyone have tips as to what I should use to attach. I was thinking of somthing like liquid nails or would some sort of silicon be better 
Thanks 
The Dec

----------


## Farmer Geoff

Some early thoughts: Consider the weight of the mirror - you might need an  additional hinge.
Might pay to screw a length of say 20mm by 10mm across  door, sit mirror on it to take weight and use some screw on clips from glazier  or hardware shop around edge to hold it against door. Easier and safer than  gluing it on and gives you removal option later on.
Make sure door is fully  painted same both sides before attaching mirror so that differential moisture  doesn't cause bow in door. Oil based paint possibly best option. Cheers

----------


## The Dec

Thanks  The mirror is 4mm thick, 400mm wide and 1200mm in lengthso the weight is not that significant. 
The MDF cupboard has already be painted both sides and was completed about9mths ago. 
Thanks

----------


## The Dec

I also forgot to mention that the cupboard door already has four hinges 
Thanks

----------


## johnc

Use glaziers silicone only otherwise you will eventually loose the backing from the mirror. Double sided tape and silicone if hanging without support. If using clips a small amount of silicone at most, you can get metal corner brackets from any hardware store or you can use plastic clips similar to the Hafele product. If you want some plastic clips pm your addess and I'll send you a few.

----------


## Gaza

we use mirror tape and liquid nails for mirrors all the time, just cut some blocks to hold it up till glue is gone off

----------


## Handyjack

I have put a (bigger) mirror on the back of a wardrobe door. I only used a cartridge of adhesive that I purchased from the glazier for the purpose. What I was able to do was take the door off a lay it on the floor, and mark where the mirror was to go. I then put the said adhesive inside the marked area. Now was the difficult bit - placing the mirror in the correct spot and gently press it down and wipe off any excess adhesive.
I returned a couple of days later and rehung the door - only to discover that the mirror hit the fixed shelf inside the wardrobe but that is another story.

----------


## The Dec

> Use glaziers silicone only otherwise you will eventually loose the backing from the mirror. Double sided tape and silicone if hanging without support. If using clips a small amount of silicone at most, you can get metal corner brackets from any hardware store or you can use plastic clips similar to the Hafele product. If you want some plastic clips pm your addess and I'll send you a few.

  Gidday 
I went upto Bunnings and found some Window & Glass Silicon Sealant made by Parfix. Do you think that this will do the job 
Thanks 
The Dec

----------


## Gaza

> Gidday 
> I went upto Bunnings and found some Window & Glass Silicon Sealant made by Parfix. Do you think that this will do the job 
> Thanks 
> The Dec

  Not all silicones are ok for mirror if it does not say mirror safe then it's not usable you can get Sellys liquid nails for mirrors and glass

----------


## Handyjack

It must be suitable for mirrors. The risk is that if it is not suitable then the back of the mirror will be damaged. 
Silicon sealant may not be an adhesive. A sealant will prevent water from going between the glass and the surrounds but may not be engineered to support weight as in an adhesive. You can get adhesive/sealants.

----------


## The Dec

Thanks for the reply. 
Doesnt actually state mirrors but does say that it has an excellent bond to glass

----------


## The Dec

Thanks I shall take another trip up there and have a look for something else

----------


## The Dec

Found a another product by Parfix - Sealant & Adhesive - Polyurethane. Its states that its suitable for use on ceramic tile, concrete, masonry, brick, metals,softwood, hardwood. 
Do you think that this will do the job or can someone recommend another product that I should get

----------


## Gaza

Poly will fail does nOt stick to mirror you need liquid mails for mirrors

----------

